# Going back to former employer!!



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Well back in November I was offered and opportunity to manage a dept after an officer I worked with for 10+ years retires. So I took the position and long story short it’s just not working out. Now still friends with everyone at old office. Had lunch with her and one of my old bosses and they told me that the new girl wasn’t working. I just smiled and 3 days later we are in serious talks then yesterday $$ got offered and I took it!! I prayed for this to fall into place and it did in all ways!!! Going back to job and folks I love!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Congratulations on your your great change back to the better place to work!! I hope it's a great move for you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!! You have got to be excited to be returning.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations,again!!!I hope it works out for you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good for you! Too many people spend their lives stuck in jobs they don't like


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I want to come back as a Consultant-I'm open to what for.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone so excited!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How's the job going?


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I start today! I have such peace. Not sure what to wear!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wear something clean and comfy.


----------

